# Does God's Complete Sovereignty establish Man's Responsibility?



## Peairtach (Dec 12, 2009)

If God wasn't fully sovereign would/could Man be responsible or would his responsibility be impaired?

Discuss.


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 12, 2009)

I think you are confusing sovereignty with responsibility. Man does not have sovereignty at all. Sovereignty means the one sovereign is in complete control, answering to no outside authority.

-----Added 12/12/2009 at 06:38:55 EST-----

Maybe you meant "Does God's Complete Sovereignty establish Man's *Responsibility*?" If so, I think you may have something there.


----------

